# Padre grass issues?



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Was south of bob hall Friday/Saturday and couldn't keep lines in the water with all the weird clear looking grass. We caught one keeper trout early but every other line got pulled shortly after getting them set.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's not grass, it's actually a animal.Sauerkraut bryozoan
http://txmarspecies.tamug.edu/invertdetails.cfm?scinameID=Zoobotryon verticillatum


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I've been wondering what this stuff was.


sharkchum said:


> It's not grass, it's actually a animal.Sauerkraut bryozoan
> http://txmarspecies.tamug.edu/invertdetails.cfm?scinameID=Zoobotryon verticillatum


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> It's not grass, it's actually a animal.Sauerkraut bryozoan
> http://txmarspecies.tamug.edu/invertdetails.cfm?scinameID=Zoobotryon verticillatum


That's the stuff, have yous een any of that in the Sargent area? Or heard of any in Matagorda? I am in Sargent next thursday-Sunday and matagorda after that. Really hoping to avoid that stuff.

We were very happy that we got the quad coptorworking to fly baits out instead of kayaking but what a beating that stuff was.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

TxBrewer said:


> That's the stuff, have yous een any of that in the Sargent area? Or heard of any in Matagorda? I am in Sargent next thursday-Sunday and matagorda after that. Really hoping to avoid that stuff.
> 
> We were very happy that we got the quad coptorworking to fly baits out instead of kayaking but what a beating that stuff was.


Yes, it shows up in Sargent almost every year in late winter/ early spring. Sometimes it just lasts a couple weeks, and sometimes it lasts a couple months. When it's there, the beach is unfishable.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Yes, it shows up in Sargent almost every year in late winter/ early spring. Sometimes it just lasts a couple weeks, and sometimes it lasts a couple months. When it's there, the beach is unfishable.


Unfishable is a good description of the condition.

Unrelated question for you, normally when I am down there in teh summer mullet are pretty easy to find in the surf but we couldn't find many at Padre this weekend and saw your report with similar results. Is it too early in the summer for the mullet to have moved into the surf or just a fluke?


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

TxBrewer said:


> Unfishable is a good description of the condition.
> 
> Unrelated question for you, normally when I am down there in teh summer mullet are pretty easy to find in the surf but we couldn't find many at Padre this weekend and saw your report with similar results. Is it too early in the summer for the mullet to have moved into the surf or just a fluke?


Not directed at me I know, but there were tons of mullet in the surf a good ways down PINS. Are you talking SPI? I was getting dozens of these guys over two days.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

TxBrewer said:


> Unfishable is a good description of the condition.
> 
> Unrelated question for you, normally when I am down there in teh summer mullet are pretty easy to find in the surf but we couldn't find many at Padre this weekend and saw your report with similar results. Is it too early in the summer for the mullet to have moved into the surf or just a fluke?


Usually it's no problem catching all the mullet you could want in Sargent in the summer, but this weekend was just poor all the way around, including finding bait. I think the high barometric pressure this weekend had a lot to do with it.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

AFORWW said:


> Not directed at me I know, but there were tons of mullet in the surf a good ways down PINS. Are you talking SPI? I was getting dozens of these guys over two days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got a couple of those, we were between 1 - 2 miles down from Bob Hall, not many though and no smaller mullet in the first gut



sharkchum said:


> Usually it's no problem catching all the mullet you could want in Sargent in the summer, but this weekend was just poor all the way around, including finding bait. I think the high barometric pressure this weekend had a lot to do with it.


sounds good, thanks for the information.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Ah ok. Yea I don't fish up that way. Always too many people lol. If I'm going to fish anywhere near BH it will be down current. That way all those guys on the pier are chumming the water for me and currents take the slick my way lol.


TxBrewer said:


> We got a couple of those, we were between 1 - 2 miles down from Bob Hall, not many though and no smaller mullet in the first gut
> 
> sounds good, thanks for the information.


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishEatMoney (Jun 12, 2018)

I will be in Jamaica beach/surfside area in August. How’s the fishing traditionally over there in dead middle of summer?


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

Is the clear bryzoan **** gone from the water yet?


----------



## PhishPINS (Jun 11, 2018)

Sauerkraut was there Friday but gone Saturday and Sunday. I knew water would be bad but had to get away for the weekend. Started looking better Sat/Sunday but Friday was very dirty for PINS. We took the trailer down 6 miles on South Beach. Projected winds of 15-17 were 20-25. Some flooded areas between Park 22 and dunes but road is good. South Beach was packed sand with some washed out areas the first few miles then smoother. Quite a few juvenile stingrays in shallow tide Saturday evening. Surf fishing pretty brutal, just some whiting, hardheads and couple of gafftops. I was able to cast net quite a few mullet.


----------

